# Best polyurethane finish for HVLP spraying



## Missouriwalnut (May 17, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is already covered, but I can't seem to figure out how to search just the finishing forum on this subject with my Ipad.

Anyways, I have a Fugi HVLP turbine sprayer and have been using water based General Finishes High Performance and I like the way it sprays, dries fast and good durability, buy I was hoping to get acquainted with a different poly that sprays as well out of the can, but will darken the wood like a traditional oil based poly. Any suggestions? Or should I just apply a coat of boiled lindseed oil to darken the wood before applying the water based General Finishes?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You would need an oil based varnish, although a few of the waterborne finishes have added a slight amber coloring to their product to achieve the same thing. Anyway, spraying an oil based finish is kind of a headache. The finish dries so slowly that any overspray can settle and then cure on everything, and it's so hard to clean up it becomes a real problem. Your solution of using BLO is good, and will work but you need to give it a little extra dry time before applying a waterborne. But that would sure be my approach before I tried spraying an oil based varnish.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

While I agree with fred and the OP re: BLO before the water based poly to achieve a warmer look, I've not had any problems with oil based poly/varnish in my el cheapo HVLP sprayer. Clean up is a bit more of a hassle but the spraying is OK.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> While I agree with fred and the OP re: BLO before the water based poly to achieve a warmer look, I ve not had any problems with oil based poly/varnish in my el cheapo HVLP sprayer. Clean up is a bit more of a hassle but the spraying is OK.
> 
> - Gene Howe


If I implied it's difficult to spray, I didn't mean to. It's the cleanup part that makes me avoid spraying it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Fred and Gene. I sprayed oil based poly one time, never again. Everywhere the over spray lands with be a mess to clean up.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like we all need a booth. 
In my space, it would need to be portable and collapsible. Which introduces another set of hassles.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on no more oil based poly spraying for me. The overspray leaves a crust on everything it touches, and drying times are super annoying.

My current favorite is general finishes enduro clear poly over a couple of coats of sealcoat (which darkens the wood as you desire). General finishes enduro var is another water based poly that's great. It's visibly amber in the can, and will darken the wood too.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

All you need is General Finishes Enduro-Var.

Very similar to High Performance, but adds the warmth of oil.

I sprayed it on this maple table top:


----------



## Missouriwalnut (May 17, 2014)

I was thinking of the enduro-var as a possible solution. I think I will try that before the BLO idea. Thanks.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

+1 on Enduro Var. It even sands like a dream.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Another recommendation for Enduro-var . Several coats on qs white oak really warmed up the project. 
But, I did find it requires a slight thinning for it to spray like the high performance. Like 5 to 10 percent Max.
I used water and it made spraying and the thinned coats going on much smoother. I have the Rockler hplv btw.


----------

